# John Thomson BAGRS articles



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I gave away most of my copies of Steam In The Garden when we moved. Some time ago John Thomson wrote about 21 (I think) modifications for the BAGRS locomotive. I'm working on a project for which that list could be useful. If someone could share those articles with me (without violating copyright laws) it would be appreciated.
Thanks, Tom
[email protected]


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, do you have any idea about about when that article appeared? I have issues back to 2000. If you could cut down the number I would not have to sort through it would help.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Winn, I thought there was an index for Steam In The Garden but I haven't been able to find it. I don't remember when the articles were published.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, take out a digital subscription of SitG and you will have access to every issue. Downloadable PDFs.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom and Winn,

John Thomson's "BAGRS" articles appeared in issues 52, 53, 54, 55, and 56 per the Steam in the Garden index. These issues were Volume 10, numbers 4,5, and 6, and in Volume 11, numbers 1 and 2. My guess is that they would have appeared from late 1999 to 2001. 
Steve Shyvers


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Having recently built one of the engines, I would love to hear what the improvements were. Due to the pandemic this summer, I haven't gotten a chance to run mine yet except on a test circle.


----------

